# Has Anyone Tried the Brain-Sync Tapes?



## Guest (Oct 5, 2010)

I am just wondering if any of you have used the Brain Sync Hypnosis tapes and have had any success with them? I would appreciate hearing from you... about ANY of your successes.I get very scared from time to time about "what if its something else...not just IBS" alth9ough I AM NOT the kind that runs to the doctor... and I am wondering if hypnosis tapes will help to calm me down.I can sometimes go for WEEKS with NO symptoms...then it comes back and I feel so bloated, my intestins hurt, and I just feel sick all over (but don't ask me to describe the symptoms...which makes me wonder how much is being caused 'in my head.'Do any of you have t rouble passing your stool? I do sometimes... Well..THANK YOU for reading this and for any of your responses. I appreciate it.Betty


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hello and welcome -Firstly, do make sure that you have been diagnosed as having IBS as there are other conditions with similar symptoms.That being said, I personally do not know of anyone with IBS who has done the program you mention. However, many people on this bulletin board have completed the IBS Audio Program very successfully - whatever program you use, it has been shown through clinical studies that gut-directed or gut-specific IBS protocol for hypnotherapy seems to have the best track record. I did not see a program specifically developed for IBS for the tapes you mention.The protocol in the IBS Audio Program certainly is geared to help you calm down, and to break the brain-gut connection to prevalent in IBS.To read about folks who have had success with the IBS Audio Program, take a peek at the threads in this forum, and the links below, as well as http://www.healthyaudio.com/content/ibs?r=VmPRrcNk for more information. You can also call 877-898-2539 for specific information regarding your IBS condition and if the program would be of any help to you.Hope this helps - all the best to you!


----------

